# Aperlite YH-500N or Aperlite YH-700N?



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 27, 2015)

I think I am convinced the Aperlite YH-500N orAperlite YH-700N is the best flash option for me to get at this time.

My question is; is the extra $30 worth it for the YH-700N model?


----------



## WayneF (Jul 27, 2015)

That has to remain up to you, about what you want, it is not about what I want.  

The YH-700 is commander compatible (both as remote or as a master) and it has HSS capability.
The YH-500 does not, but all the other features seem otherwise the same.

If you want that, it's worth $30.  If you don't, it's not, at least not at this time.   But note that your camera has to support those extras too. D3x00 or D5x00 cannot support those extra features.

Review at Review of the Aperlite YH-700N Speedlight  might be of interest.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, that answers my question...thanks!

I have the D3200, so I can't even use the extra features as you mentioned.


----------

